
I Worked on the AOL Content Farm & It Changed My Life - Chirag
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/i_worked_on_the_aol_content_farm_it_changed_my_lif.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d805f0590a2795c%2C0
======
lachyg
Looks like one of the big lessons he learnt at AOL was how to write
sensationalist headlines.

